# NEKD



## Blasphemer (Aug 16, 2016)

I've been looking for an electronic kit for a while, and finally found one!




Sold a guitar on CL, and within two days found somebody with a kit on a local FB buy/sell group for the same price I sold the guitar for. Picked it up, and it is in great condition for it's age. It doesn't seem to have been used a whole lot. All accessories, manuals, and box candy were even included. A few days later (today), I picked up a new double kick pedal, a Mapex raptor, which may or may not be exchanged for a DW3000 after some online reviews I made _after_ the purchase, like a smart person /s

All I need now is a long MIDI cable to go into Superior Drummer, and I'll be ready to shred!


----------



## Promit (Aug 16, 2016)

Wife and I were both very unhappy with the DW3000, fwiw. Switched to a Pearl P932 and like that _much_ better.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Dec 25, 2016)

I got my first electronic kit in the very early 90's when I was a teenager. It was one of the original Roland kits that came out. It cost an arm and a leg at the time, the pads could take about 3 hits before crapping out, and the sounds, while beyond expectations for the time, were considerably low-fi/MIDI sounding relative to what's available today. Nonetheless, I had more fun on that thing... Congrats on the new kit!


----------

